# Just a small question.



## R-F (Feb 12, 2008)

I was playing Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata the other day, and something struck me as being a little odd. If I remember correctly, it's written in the time signature 4/4 (correct me if I'm wrong), yet Beethoven uses triplets thoughout the piece. Unless I've missed something here, wouldn't it have been more sensible to write it in the time signature 12/8?
Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I could be wrong, but my thoughts are that the 4/4 time sig was deliberate to emphasize each group of triplets, making the accompaniment be smooth and flowing. 
If the time sig were 12/8, it places too much emphasis on each eighth and may make the music sound choppy.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

> my thoughts are that the 4/4 time sig was deliberate to emphasize each group of triplets,


Right, because the top melody is 4/4. A 12/8 notation is like placing the whole movement in terms of the accompaniment, instead of the dominating theme.


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a question. Has anyone heard or played Moonlight Sonata on the
pipe organ? I would like to know. I'm curious! 
judy tooley


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I've played it a few times on the organ ... my own transcription though. 

I'm thinking Virgil Fox may have performed this on the Wanamaker organ or at Riverside Church, NYC. I'll have to search through my recordings.


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

I've played it on the organ but I can hear it playing in my mind with a real 
pro who can really play a pipe organ and it's very beautiful.
judy tooley


----------



## R-F (Feb 12, 2008)

I see, thanks guys.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

YsayeOp.27#6 said:


> Right, because the top melody is 4/4.


Exactly right. To be more specific, each bar typically ends with a _Dotted-eighth + Sixteenth-note_ rhythm, which is played against the triplet. I suppose one could notate it the same way in 12/8, but the "point" is made clearer in 4/4.


----------

